# Largest IMS basket to fit standard gaggia portafilter?



## poppa (Nov 11, 2017)

As per the title really - does anyone know what the largest IMS basket is that will fit the standard (non-bottomless) Gaggia portafilter? I know the 24.5mm high one will (12-18g), but does anyone know if the 26.5mm (16-22g) high one will? Without trying one, it could go either way - it's tallest at the middle of the basket and thinner at the edges.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I got a 21g LM basket with my bottomless portafilter that is a little too deep for the normal one.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I have an IMS B702TCh28.5E that fits into my classic portafilter. Note that this is designed for e61 group head and it has a slightly larger diameter.

Although it fits, I haven't rally used it much to know if it "works". I've pulled a few shots with the normal portafilter and with the naked, but ended up putting it at the back of the cupboard!


----------



## poppa (Nov 11, 2017)

I think I will go for the 12-18g as it looks like it will work best with the standard portafilter:

1. There is a circular 'lip' inside the portafilter, about diameter 44mm, and the holes on the 16-22g would lie outside this range

2. There is a risk that the 16-22g wouldn't leave enough clearance between the basket and portafilter.

Finally, it has been pointed out to me via PM that trying to brew too large a shot on a non-PID Classic is probably going to negatively affect the brew temperature...

Thanks all!


----------



## bramblesummer (Jan 9, 2018)

21g VST fits in the portafilter. It's the absolute limit, but then it's pretty rare you'd go any bigger.

I run the 21g as standard, and honestly can't tell any difference in the function against the 17g when that occasionally gets used.


----------

